# Ooh-ooh that smell...



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I've noticed this a couple different times, both during and immediately after driving the car fairly hard, I get this smell like plastic burning. It's not burned rubber from the tires because I rarely light them up, this smells like melted or burned plastic. I noticed it yesterday when I stretched it out on the interstate, I could smell it inside the car, and when I pulled in the garage it was really strong around the rear of the car. Could it be the catalytic converters sort of burning the "new" out? It's a 2006 M6 with about 2100 miles on it.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

This is kind of a weird responce but on a past car of mine, i ran over a plastic bag and it melted onto my exaust and so i could smell like melting plastic anytime my car would warm up...terrible!
just a thought... good luck-


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I've looked the car over good, no fluid leaks anywhere that I can see, don't see where I may have ran over anything like what you suggest. It only does it when I dog the car pretty hard, in everyday driving I don't smell it.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Just standard break-in bud. Had the same thing. I still get the smell (If I ran it hard), but not as obvious and I am at 17,000 miles. It's good to smell new and not oily


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaay!! My car is normal then too  I hadn't really worried about it yet cuz I figured it was break-in smell, but good to know its no biggie. :cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if it is a new goat, that is the exhaust pipes burning off the flim form the factory:cheers mine lasted about 4000 miles


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am glad to hear about that...Mine is 3 years old but only has 3500 miles on it and it still smells like Ralph Wiggum of the Simpsons would say "It smells like burning." 

It doesn't smell like a burning clutch which is a good thing!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm glad to hear this is normal and others have smelled it too. It seemed a lot stronger around the rear of the car, so I was thinking it was exhaust-related, maybe the cats or mufflers getting really hot after driving it hard, but I didn't think about the exhaust pipes themselves. It was strong enough that I went back to the garage a couple times to make sure nothing was on fire...


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

Just rolled over 4kmi here and I have it as well, although it seems to be subsiding. At first I thought I was being too hard on the clutch (since I've never smelled clutch burn firsthand), but I've never had problems with other manuals. I'm glad you guys responded so now I can be even more confident that it's normal break-in. 

DC


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

mlyon said:


> I am glad to hear about that...Mine is 3 years old but only has 3500 miles on it and it still smells like Ralph Wiggum of the Simpsons would say "It smells like burning."
> 
> It doesn't smell like a burning clutch which is a good thing!


correction, Miss Hoover said to ralph wiggum, "remember when you ate the red berries?" he replied "they tasted like burning":rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mnprogrammer (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't know if that's a correction, Ralph probably said 'smells like burning' in an episode, too. He has an imaginary leprechaun friend - 'He tells me to burn things!'


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

You are totally right...its the berries...he says "it tastes like burning"

Then there is the leprachan..."Now you know what you need to do...burn them...burn them all!" and ralph nods and agrees. LOL I love that show. I am gonna put either aMr Burns or Ralph sticker on the back window of the GTO


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

New '06. Same plastic smell.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

same here 1700 mi. i love that smell:lol:


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Had a strange smell when I started up the goat today. Air was off but fan was on. Smelled like hot/burning coming through the vents on startup? Has 
anyone smelled this before? I'm not talking about clutch or that hot break in
smell either. Like I said, it was on start-up. Took it on a 20 mile cruise with no problems noted. Please post up if you have experienced the same. I'm at 988 miles. So yes, it's still not really broken-in yet I guess. :cheers


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i've noticed in many cars after switching from air to heat or fan a bit of a strange smell.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't know what this was...I just sat there for awhile until it went away.
But is definately smelled like something hot or something had burned out upon
startup. Thing is, it went away, and I didn't notice anything bells and 
whistles not working on the goat. Probably a little paranoia involved here too
since she's my baby!:cheers


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

You'll get that smell on a pre-owned also, if they dressed the engine. I had that for a while, gone now.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Same thing here. Actually thought about starting a post for it awhile back.

Got 27K on mine and only get the smell when I get on it. Good to know it's normal since I too have pulled over and went over the entire engine looking for fluid leaks several times


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

I always thought it was the brakes. Everytime I drove the car hard or dogged it I either came up on a car fast or a curve. Then again I don't know.:lol:


----------

